# Masamoto VG vs Masamoto Molybdenum



## Will_Owe80 (Dec 26, 2018)

Anyone know if there is a major drop in quality between the two? I currently have a VG Gyuto, but have my eye on the Bunka Bocho available at Korin. Price seems a bit high at $170. However with the current sale it would be $140.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

From what I've seen being sold under the Masamoto name these last years large fluctuations in Fit&Finish, absent Quality Control and defiant overpricing were the constant factors. A real shame for who is familiar with the Masamotos of say twenty years ago or more.
Better have a look at the Misono 440 series. Have handled dozens of different Misonos and both F&F and QC are outstanding. If you go with Korin, don't forget to ask for the free 'initial stone sharpening'.


----------



## ChefOfAllTrades27 (Dec 7, 2020)

It all comes down to the actual steel used. If it's a type of steel with characteristics that suit you etc..then fit n finish. Check out chefknivestogo.com they have a good selection of hand made knives of various metal types


----------

